# Video hosting platforms



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Recently got fed up with Youtube not allowing updating videos. It creates a lot of work to replace a video, and edit any links pointing to it (if even possible). You may have seen the result of this on here.

So I started looking for alternatives. Vimeo is one that stands out.

It allows you to:

1. Host quite a lot for free
2. replace your videos without losing stats / comments
3. assign a vanity URL to your videos. Unfortunately it uses a redirect for this, so the browser window shows the redirect target instead of the original URL

Anyone else use vimeo and have any comments about it?

Cheers


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I can not anything say about Vimeo, but I think that You need take attention on popularity of each of resources.
You may place your videos both on youtube and vimeo.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Alexanbar said:


> I can not anything say about Vimeo, but I think that You need take attention on popularity of each of resources.
> You may place your videos both on youtube and vimeo.


Yes, clearly popularity is a big issue.

My understanding (if you can believe the hype) is that Vimeo has about 25% of the size of the Youtube user-base. This is actually an enormous number of users.

I guess another issue is how the site is to use. As they pump more and more ads on youtube, maybe the ad-free environment of Vimeo will become more enticing.


----------

